# What would you do if were transformed into the opposite sex?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 13, 2011)

If you were suddenly transformed into the opposite sex, what would you do?

Besides the obvious sexual things (I gotta see what a girl orgasm feels like, especially since I'd probably be a virgin physically), I'd probably try shopping to see what all the fuss is about and check out how the clothes look like on my body.

Also, if I did have a nice body and I knew the change was temporary, I'd consider earning some nice money stripping. What the hell. No one's gonna recognize when I'm a dude again.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 13, 2011)

Move to Off Topic


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 13, 2011)

Cockslap you.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2011)

Wake up.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd have sex with a bunch of straight guys. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 13, 2011)

Change my IDs to match (assuming I could still prove who I am), buy a new wardrobe, and carry on with my life.

Also, thread moved.


----------



## Pine (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd look at myself naked before waking up.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 13, 2011)

PARTY!


----------



## Ringo (Mar 13, 2011)

Get in the kitchen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2011)

My reaction would be, "YAHOO!"


----------



## Conker (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd go out and buy a bunch of new clothes because skirts = awesome >:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2011)

I would be the happiest shark ever!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

I would probably play with my new found dick all day for a while until it gets boring. I have penis envy and wonder what it feels like to climax as a man. Plus I'd like to fart when and where I please.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 13, 2011)

Other than play with my new dangly parts? Nothing. Being a guy wouldn't change anything about how I live my daily life aside from bathroom/funtimes.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd go to the kitchen and make sandwiches.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I would probably play with my new found dick all day for a while until it gets boring. I have penis envy and wonder what it feels like to climax as a man. Plus I'd like to fart when and where I please.


 Dino, I think you'd look really cute as a guy!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

hump hump hump hump hump


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 13, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Change my IDs to match (assuming I could still prove who I am), buy a new wardrobe, and carry on with my life.


Pretty much this. 



Conker said:


> I'd go out and buy a bunch of new clothes because skirts = awesome >:3


 
Skirts apparently were men's clothing originally. And you don't have to be a girl to wear one today either, I'm tempted to get some, although I have more important things to buy than clothes at the moment.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Dino, I think you'd look really cute as a guy!


 
To be honest I hated being a girl until I was about 12 and realized that there was nothing I could do. I always dressed like a dude. I still dress like a dude but I'm aight with my female wiggley bits. Hell when you are totally stressed out you can use your boobies as stress balls :3


----------



## Aleu (Mar 13, 2011)

Surprise buttsex :3c



dinosaurdammit said:


> Hell when you are totally stressed out you can use your boobies as stress balls :3



...I have never thought of doing this...nor would I want to.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd do terrible things that I cannot mention here. :V


----------



## Dizro (Mar 13, 2011)

1 word... Things.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 13, 2011)

I would be disappointed unless it was temporary because personally I don't find many lesbian girls attractive and I wouldn't be able to sleep over my male friends houses. Although I would be able to sleep over my female friends houses >.> Murrrr


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Surprise buttsex :3c
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have never thought of doing this...nor would I want to.


 
Makes it better when someone else does it...>,>


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 13, 2011)

I could finally ask a girl out and have her meet my folks w/o making them uncomfortable ^_^


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ringo said:


> Get in the kitchen.


 Dats right!!All females go in teh chicken to prepare food for teh manly husbandz

On-topic:Ugh, girl expect teh sexual part, dere iz nothing interesting pr nice about dem...


----------



## Aleu (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Makes it better when someone else does it...>,>


 That is very true.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Dats right!!All females go in teh chicken to prepare food for teh manly husbandz
> 
> On-topic:Ugh, girl expect teh sexual part, dere iz nothing interesting pr nice about dem...


 
Your grammar should be a bannable offense...


----------



## Enwon (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd start trying out a variety of clothes and styles to see how I look best.  I'd also take a look at myself naked in the mirror to see how I look.

Once I get the cheap, shallow aesthetic shit done, I'd go back to living my life like I normally would, because being a different sex wouldn't really change who I am as a person.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Your grammar should be a bannable offense...



*checks Wolfy's profile*  

I'm still trying to figure out what College would accept him. O_O

I'm guessing he's taking teh Libral Artz.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Dats right!!All females go in teh chicken to prepare food for teh manly husbandz
> 
> On-topic:Ugh, girl expect teh sexual part, dere iz nothing interesting pr nice about dem...


 
Hey, start typing in English. Please kay thanks


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> *checks Wolfy's profile*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what College would accept him. O_O
> 
> I'm guessing he's taking teh Libral Artz.


 
That must be some very liberal art.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> On-topic:Ugh, girl expect teh sexual part, dere iz nothing interesting pr nice about dem...



I'll tell you what's nice about being a girl; not having to worry about being incapacitated by a well-placed kick to the crotch.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> That must be some very liberal art.


 
"i can arts 2"


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 13, 2011)

Continue life as normal?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey, start typing in English. Please kay thanks


 dunt persecoot der inglish D: meen grammar nazi


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> dunt persecoot der inglish D: meen grammar nazi


if i were a guy i'd testorage


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

I do wonder what it would be like to get a bj. You men will almost beg for it so it must be good. I WANT GOOD THINGS.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I do wonder what it would be like to get a bj. You men will almost beg for it so it must be good. I WANT GOOD THINGS.


 This! I want that too T^T


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> if i were a guy i'd testorage


 
Actually, we're obliged to repeat the "Men do not hit women" mantra at times like this until we chill the fuck out :V



dinosaurdammit said:


> I do wonder what it would be like to get a bj. You men will almost beg for it so it must be good. I WANT GOOD THINGS.


 
Oh hey, I'd like to find out too :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Actually, we're obliged to repeat the "Men do not hit women" mantra at times like this until we chill the fuck out :V


 
and then I punch a (male) bunny?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> This! I want that too T^T


 
I would love this so much ;~;

I would however like to avoid ball sweat smells- and just manly smells in general. There is that musky, I just worked out smell that I do find quite a turn on and then there is "swamp butt". 

For those who don't know SB- its when a man's pants cannot breathe and he sits in ass sweat all day, the odor is enough to knock out a skunk and three neighboring countries.



Thatch said:


> Oh hey, I'd like to find out too :V



You are cake- people give cakes bj's all the time- they blow out the candles and suck off the icing :V


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> and then I punch a (male) bunny?


 
I would never punch bunnies. It goes against my beliefs.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I would never punch bunnies. It goes against my beliefs.


 
i want to roid rage at SOMETHING, _god_


----------



## LafTur (Mar 13, 2011)

I would pretend nothing happened.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I would love this so much ;~;
> 
> I would however like to avoid ball sweat smells- and just manly smells in general. There is that musky, I just worked out smell that I do find quite a turn on and then there is "swamp butt".
> 
> ...


 Ball sweat smells sexy, and if you ever do get to be a guy, come to me for a BJ ;D


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> i want to roid rage at SOMETHING, _god_


 
Punch Tomias, he's on a self pity crusade at the moment anyway :V



dinosaurdammit said:


> You are cake- people give cakes bj's all the time- they blow out the candles and suck off the icing :V


 
Unless you have the bad luck to be one of the display cakes :c


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Punch Tomias, he's on a self pity crusade at the moment anyway :V


 okay!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Unless you have the bad luck to be one of the display cakes :c


 
I'd blow out your candles :U


----------



## Deo (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I'd going shirtless all the time and soaking up more sun. Also no bras. No more periods. No more cramps. Woo woo


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I'd blow out your candles :U


 
Pshhh, women, all promises.



Deo said:


> I think I'd going shirtless all the time and soaking up more sun. Also no bras. No more periods. No more cramps. Woo woo


 
You'd probably sit on your balls on accident, though.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd drive down to the ghetto after fooling around with my body to find my assets. Then, I would do what what a girl with assets would do.

MY MILKSHAKE BRING ALL THE BOYS TO THE YARD

AND THEY'RE LIKE 

IT'S BETTER THAN YOURS 

DAMN RIGHT 

IT'S BETTER THAN YOURS 

I CAN TEACH YOU 

BUT I HAVE TO CHARGE


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 13, 2011)

Is this a forever-and-ever kind of thing? Or only for a day?

Were it temporary, I'd probably go to a karaoke bar and sing some songs I'd never be able to sing with my manly voice. I'd have to run up and down some stairs without a bra to see if it's really as bad as my friends make it out to be. I may try straight sex just the once 

If it was permanent, I'd have to go shopping and get a haircut. My current hair style and clothing wouldn't fit a female version of me anyway.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty much do the stuff I normally do. Or hide in my room saying how sick I am.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2011)

If it comes with an age regression I'd shit a brick. If not, I'd still shit a brick. 

And then proceed to going on with my day. Business as usual...and then of course, playing with myself like everyone else would. ;>.>


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Willow said:


> If it comes with an age regression I'd shit a brick. If not, I'd still shit a brick.
> 
> And then proceed to going on with my day. Business as usual...and then of course, playing with myself like everyone else would. ;>.>


 Willow please tell me what gender you are.


----------



## Icky (Mar 13, 2011)

I would become the greatest female pop singer of all time.

And try masturbating I guess.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Willow please tell me what gender you are.


 
Willow is its own gender.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Willow is its own gender.


 
Willow is a herm, thus cannot change into any other sex.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Willow is a herm, thus cannot change into any other sex.


 
But what if she/he/it became genderless =o


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Willow please tell me what gender you are.


 


dinosaurdammit said:


> Willow is its own gender.


 Pretty much this.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> But what if she/he/it became genderless =o


 
That's the shitbrix part, I guess?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2011)

Find out how the hell to turn back, before I have a period.  Ugh.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Find out how the hell to turn back, before I have a period.  Ugh.


 
You just jelly we have blood ooze out of us and we endure horrid cramps that make us bitchy and hard to deal with :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You just jelly we have blood ooze out of us and we endure horrid cramps that make us bitchy and hard to deal with :V


 
that is nothing to be jelly about ._.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> that is nothing to be jelly about ._.


 
It makes us stronger? 

I actually ran across and article stating that the pain women go through makes them live longer and they can tolerate more pain than a man in the same bracket (age, race, ect). Women put up with pain so much it actually causes them to die from less harmful things. More women die of heart attacks because they ignore the symptoms. I guess when you live with pain your whole life your heart choking out isn't such a big deal.


----------



## Deo (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You'd probably sit on your balls on accident, though.


 That sounds unpleasant. But it still beats carrying a 9lb leech for nine months and vaginal tearing.

I think I'd measure my dick. And hope it isn't some horribly large thing that makes women run away from me in fear.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> That sounds unpleasant.* But it still beats carrying a 9lb leech for nine months and vaginal tearing.*


 
YAY NEXT MONTH!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> That sounds unpleasant. But it still beats carrying a 9lb leech for nine months and vaginal tearing.
> 
> I think I'd measure my dick. And hope it isn't some horribly large thing that makes women run away from me in fear.


 You know science is trying to figure out a way to grow babies outside of wombs?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> You know science is trying to figure out a way to grow babies outside of wombs?


 
Ever read the book called "A Brave New Word"? Look it up- scary shit. I feel society will turn into it at some point.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd be like =D


----------



## Conker (Mar 13, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Skirts apparently were men's clothing originally. And you don't have to be a girl to wear one today either, I'm tempted to get some, although I have more important things to buy than clothes at the moment.


It's still socially unacceptable. Plus, I hate being the center of attention, and that would get me there. It would be...nerve wracking.

I also have more important things to buy than clothes :3 the bar needs to be kept well supplied!


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> That sounds unpleasant. But it still beats carrying a 9lb leech for nine months and vaginal tearing.


 
It's not like you're legally bound to give birth to a kid. You don't have to do it anymore as a woman than as a man. You simply CAN.

Now, sitting on your ball, that's something that happens against your will :V



dinosaurdammit said:


> It makes us stronger?
> 
> I actually ran across and article stating that the pain women go through makes them live longer and they can tolerate more pain than a man in the same bracket (age, race, ect). Women put up with pain so much it actually causes them to die from less harmful things. More women die of heart attacks because they ignore the symptoms. I guess when you live with pain your whole life your heart choking out isn't such a big deal.



Men have on average a higher tolerance threshold for pain, last I read. The exception is for pregnancy, when women are so pumped on the natural happy drugs that they are literaly high enough to tolerale labour.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You'd probably sit on your balls on accident, though.


 
I can honestly say... I've *never* sat on my balls... :/


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I can honestly say... I've *never* sat on my balls... :/


 
Not everyone has to be enough of a man for it to be possible :V
But I'm sure Deo would have enough cojones for that :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Not everyone has to be enough of a man for it to be possible :V
> But I'm sure Deo would have enough cojones for that :V


 
Fair enough. :/


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd wonder what the fuck to do with this new thing between my legs. D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I'd wonder what the fuck to do with this new thing between my legs. D:


 Go out and have sex with hookers?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> Go out and have sex with hookers?


 
Wear a condom...


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> Go out and have sex with hookers?



But if I wanted to let it just kind of hang there in an empty, slighty damp hallway then what point would there be to it?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Punch Tomias, he's on a self pity crusade at the moment anyway :V



Self pity doesn't I want to be punched, but whatever XD



Skift said:


> okay!



Molly, I am dissapoint... :c


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2011)

See what a skirt feels like and drink tea with my legs crossed and like a stereotypical and pretentious super girly british girl who rises her pinky finger for the sake of kidding and looking pretentious. I've always wanted to do the second one.

EDIT: But I'd still be too shy to do it. Probably.

Edit 2: I'd also:
- Go hopping around.
- Hold my skirt as stereotypical court ladies do.
- Gush about things freely.
Mmmmmm... nothing else.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 14, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> See what a skirt feels like and drink tea with my legs crossed and like a stereotypical and pretentious super girly british girl who rises her pinky finger for the sake of kidding and looking pretentious. I've always wanted to do the second one.
> 
> EDIT: But I'd still be too shy to do it. Probably.


 

A skirt feels like being naked with a towel wrapped around you.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> A skirt feels like being naked with a towel wrapped around you.



I take your word for it. Although one does not wear a tower permanently.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't say anything for sure. Every action I take on the other side, will affect how my brain works the original side. If I enjoy it a bit too much, I will suffer when and if I'll return to my previous state. I'll have two regrets, once at the beginning, once at the end. Best thing to do is to not notice it at all, just go on your own way.

Although, if I wouldn't be able to resist my urges, I'll probably try and do crazy and hillarious actions.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2011)

Be really pissed because nobody would believe me and think I was just some insane chick who probably murdered the real me and hid his body somewhere. 

OR if I looked enough like I do now and could convince people that I was transsexual/could legally change my gender, probably just go on with my life. Haters gunna hate. The biggest impact it would have would be having to explain to people why I suddenly became transsexual without ever having shown any desire to change genders before. 

...

Actually, If I looked enough like I do now, I would just go on with my life. Wrap something around my chest and act natural. Next time I went to the doctor would be fun though...

EDIT: Not to mention next time I went to the pool... 

Ah fuck my plan would never work.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2011)

Buy new clothes, that will be awesome.
Become epic tomboy.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 14, 2011)

I would get an ass ton of scholarships because I would be a woman trying to get into a predominately male career field.

But, beyond that, hell I dunno, probably do what everyone else on here would, go have some sex(or masturbate which ever comes easiest) just to see what it's like.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know this is bad but I'd be a total hoe.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> If you were suddenly transformed into the opposite sex, what would you do?
> 
> Besides the obvious sexual things (I gotta see what a girl orgasm feels like, especially since I'd probably be a virgin physically), I'd probably try shopping to see what all the fuss is about and check out how the clothes look like on my body.
> 
> Also, if I did have a nice body and I knew the change was temporary, I'd consider earning some nice money stripping. What the hell. No one's gonna recognize when I'm a dude again.



1)  Become a lesbian.
 2)  Be in awe of my tits
3)  Spend EVEN MORE time in the mirror
4)  Enjoy life.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably harass other guys and bitch about every little thing.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

Save up money for a sex change. I like my dick. :C


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 14, 2011)

> If you were suddenly transformed into the opposite sex, what would you do?



I'd find a way to get my normal sex back: I like to be what I am. :/


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 14, 2011)

Shop for bras because the one pair I have would probably be the wrong size. 

Wait, did I just reveal too much on the Internet?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> Shop for bras because the one pair I have would probably be the wrong size.
> 
> *Wait, did I just reveal too much on the Internet?*


 
No one gives a shit...


----------



## kayby (Mar 14, 2011)

It's kinda a moot point, since it's highly unlikely this is actually going to happen. But i'd probably wake up, baww cos i'm the inferior gender, get over it and move on... see what a male orgasm is like and 



CAThulu said:


> I could finally ask a girl out and have her meet my folks w/o making them uncomfortable ^_^


 
basically this


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No one gives a shit...



That's what she said.

Then she told me to get out of Bath and Body Works.


----------



## kayby (Mar 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> Go out and have sex with hookers?


 
like throwing a sausage down a hallway... wouldn't be fun, just sex up some hot non-hookers/sluts


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> Then she told me to get out of Bath and Body Works.


 
Must... resist urge... to bite off head...


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2011)

SILLY GUYS DON'T HIT ON ME I'M A GIRL GAMER.

:teehee:


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Must... resist urge... to bite off head...



It's called a joke. If you are actually getting mad over this, I suggest that you get a life.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> It's called a joke. If you are actually getting mad over this, I suggest that you get a life.


 
This subject matter (thread-wise) just makes me really fucking irritable... Jokes mean nothing...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This subject matter (thread-wise) just makes me really fucking irritable... Jokes mean nothing...


  Gender-swappingmakes bloodshot irritable.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Gender-swappingmakes bloodshot irritable.


 
He literally just posted that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> He literally just posted that.


 I was going to say something more infuriating and accurate making observations as to why but I decided not too.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This subject matter (thread-wise) just makes me really fucking irritable... Jokes mean nothing...


 
Internet.

Serious business.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was going to say something more infuriating and accurate making observations as to why but I decided not too.


 
Then why the hell would you post at all?

Oh, and @Bloodshot: Why is that?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, and @Bloodshot: Why is that?


 
It's all hypothetical, it will NEVER happen... no matter how much one may want it to happen...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's all hypothetical, it will NEVER happen... no matter how much one may want it to happen...


 
Then avoid the topic matter.

Personally it would change nothing for me, after the unique-ness and awe wore off I would not really care and live life the same way as I was going to.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's all hypothetical, it will NEVER happen... no matter how much one may want it to happen...


 
And that angers you? Hell, I went through almost the same thing (substitute women for birds) until I realized that it wasn't going to happen. Once I realized that, I focused on what I actually could do to make myself happier, and became interested in new and different things. 

It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, I forgot to tell you guys.

I'd probably go to GatodeCafe's place to try out my new body.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

i'd propably sit down and think my head off about how did this happen, after that sorted out i'd go see a doc and ask about ideas how this happened.
But if i knew all that and that this is temporary i'd go to womens sauna and showers to *cough* wash up


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> i'd propably sit down and think my head off about how did this happen, after that sorted out i'd go see a doc and ask about ideas how this happened.
> But if i knew all that and that this is temporary i'd go to womens sauna and showers to *cough* wash up


 
Hey, I wonder, did that happen to your president? She kind of looks like one of our talk show hosts.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 14, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's all hypothetical, it will NEVER happen... no matter how much one may want it to happen...


 
Just as a great deal of other things. Do you rage about ALL you'd want but will most likely never be able to achieve?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, I wonder, did that happen to your president? She kind of looks like one of our talk show hosts.


Might be,the similarity is noticable but no, our president isn't funny enough to be him. Their attitudes don't mix


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 14, 2011)

Be a smug businesswoman. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd have sex with nerds to boost their confidence...

That may be sexual, but it's still nice. >:C


----------



## Wreth (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it weird that I don't really think it would phase me that much?

I'd just be like ''Oh, that's weird, and will probably completely change my life'' But the genderswap itself would just be meh.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

look in my pants

put gun to my head


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> look in my pants
> 
> put gun to my head


 
Clayton looks in his pants.  

"HOW DID IT GET SO BIG!?"


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Takun said:


> Clayton looks in his pants.
> 
> "HOW DID IT GET SO BIG!?"


 
No
Cause I'd look in to see a philly cheesesteak and that would push me into offing myself.
http://penglands.com/blog/image.axd?picture=2009/6/Philly20Cheesesteak.jpg


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2011)

I would actually be happy and live a happy life.


----------



## Jw (Mar 14, 2011)

Stand in front of a mirror, and then jump up and down until I got bored. then I would go into the kitchen and cook something decent instead of burning it. Then I might use my chest to get free drinks at a bar or something.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 14, 2011)

Wave my newly acquired dick around in my fiance's face for kicks.
Then promptly get punched in the stomach.


----------



## Jw (Mar 14, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wave my newly acquired dick around in my fiance's face for kicks.
> Then promptly get punched in the stomach.


 
The punch would be aimed lower. Bonus though-- you'd get to experience your first crotch hit!


----------



## Koronikov (Mar 14, 2011)

well i think i'd become a stripper regardless of permanent or not then once i have enough money quit, then open a bakery


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wave my newly acquired dick around in my fiance's face for kicks.
> Then promptly get punched in the stomach.


 
I thought that said "Wave my newly acquired dick around in my fiance's face for *kids*"


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 14, 2011)

If it was permanent I'd be sad because i wouldn't be able to be the super epic badass supersoldier U.S. Army Ranger that will become of me once i graduate. 
I'd probably be a nurse instead and have sex with all of the wounded soldiers. Because I care. :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd be gigantic hipster whore that writes a bunch of third-wave feminist literature about the oppressive concept of the phallus.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd stare at my boobs in the mirror then act all pissy and offended when I catch myself doing it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd be such a skinny faget. D:

But I'd take the opportunity to dress myself in amazing, dapper clothing. Waist coat, smart black trousers...


----------



## Thatch (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> But I'd take the opportunity to dress myself in amazing, dapper clothing. Waist coat, smart black trousers...


 
Wow, THEN you would look like a faggot x3

How fortunate it is that you're a woman afterall x3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2011)

I would hope that it's temporary enough that I don't have a period. That, and I would want to see what sex is like on the other side.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 15, 2011)

After being completely fucking freaked out for about a day or week or so...

I'd do the obvious. Enjoy my female body. Have lesbian sex. might even have straight sex. I've always wondered what having female bits, female sensation, female orgasm is like.

And I'd enjoy it until about a month later. :<


----------



## Dizro (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd stare at myself for a while, then refuse to get in the kitchen.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 15, 2011)

I would actually get my hair cut because women get the best styles, and also I might care what I dress like, albeit I would still wear jeans and t-shirts with a jacket.


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 15, 2011)

Dizro said:


> then refuse to get in the kitchen.


 
you're crazy. everyone knows women belong in the kitchen. its just a common fact. why refuse now when its just gonna happen sooner or later? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 15, 2011)

Go on the internet and bitch at people for now using the wrong pronouns to refer to me.


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Go on the internet and bitch at people for now using the wrong pronouns to refer to me.


 

People?  I am a FURRY thank you very much.  People kill each other and make war.  FURRIES love.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2011)

Takun said:


> People?  I am a FURRY thank you very much.  People kill each other and make war.  FURRIES love.


 
MAKE LOVE, NOT WAR!!!


----------



## Oovie (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd probably cry, that'd be punishment to me...


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd be pretty bummed man. I like having a male body. It's got the parts I'm fond of...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 16, 2011)

if i was good looking as a female then ill turn into a massive slag and go gold digging


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Probably nothing out of the usual.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd get a sex change.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'd get a sex change.


 
Do girls bite?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Do girls bite?


 
Our nether bits do.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 16, 2011)

Blues said:


> Our nether bits do.


 [yt]yH8yuld4DUE[/yt]

They sure do.


----------



## nurematsu (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd definitely do the predictable stuff. Masturbate all day, go clothes shopping, etc. But I wouldn't go out and have sex... don't wanna ruin a brand new reputation! I'd be a respectable girl. Nerdy, sexy, but not easy :|


----------



## Deo (Mar 16, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Not everyone has to be enough of a man for it to be possible :V
> But I'm sure Deo would have enough cojones for that :V


I bet I would too. Giant balls and a black guys dick. Quake in fear ye mortals, I'd be a ladies man and a sexual ravager. I'd be so glad that Wednesdays are free condom Wednesdays at my university. >:}
I actually think I could pull that off. I seem to have better luck with women than with men... :\


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

Dunno..
I'd be more masculine?!
I like my Amazonian body. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dunno..
> I'd be more masculine?!
> I like my Amazonian body. :V


 you mean your twig body?


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

I think sitting on your own balls would hurt.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 16, 2011)

Deo said:


> I bet I would too. Giant balls and a black guys dick. Quake in fear ye mortals, I'd be a ladies man and a sexual ravager. I'd be so glad that Wednesdays are free condom Wednesdays at my university. >:}
> I actually think I could pull that off. I seem to have better luck with women than with men... :\


 
But aren't most women afraid of huge dicks? Then you'd have touble both with men and women.

Normal women, I mean, not the ones who can safely play with THOR.


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 16, 2011)

If it was temporary, I'd have fun being manly and stuff. >>

If it was permanent, I'd become total flaming gay. I like my men too much. xD


----------



## Trichloromethane (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd use my new-found powers for evil. A gamer girl would have the pick of the sweaty nerd litter.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> you mean your twig body?


 
This twig body can hurt you.



Trichloromethane said:


> I'd use my new-found powers for evil. A gamer girl would have the pick of the sweaty nerd litter.



Careful, you may have stalkers. :V


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd be aight with it. Probably whore myself around for a bit, then go look sexy in yoga pants.


----------



## Deo (Mar 16, 2011)

Thatch said:


> But aren't most women afraid of huge dicks? Then you'd have touble both with men and women.
> 
> Normal women, I mean, not the ones who can safely play with THOR.


 This is true. Women tend to shy away from the giant dicks. I myself dislike big dicks. If I was a man I would never get laid.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dunno..
> I'd be more masculine?!
> I like my Amazonian body. :V



Zeke's a girl? :shock:



Deo said:


> This is true. Women tend to shy away from the giant dicks. I myself dislike big dicks. If I was a man I would never get laid.



Well, you happen to be in luck, Deo... :-D


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I think sitting on your own balls would hurt.


 It does, I hate desk jobs because of this.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 16, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, you happen to be in luck, Deo... :-D


Why is that Jon? Are you saying you have a small penis? /charlie


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Why is that Jon? Are you saying you have a small penis? /charlie



At least mine isn't full of chlamydia like yours! /jon


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Zeke's a girl? :shock:


 
Why are you surprised? >:V



Deo said:


> This is true. Women tend to shy away from the giant dicks. I myself dislike big dicks. If I was a man I would never get laid.


 
There are women that will stick this in their vajayjay...but then again...porn stars that get paid would stick anything in their vajayjay and call it a...night?

Am I saying it right...night?


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

I would get a sex xhange


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 16, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> At least mine isn't full of chlamydia like yours! /jon


At least I have two bitchin' goddesses! Winning! /Charlie



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> this


That is the most awesome thing EVER.

Also, when did Zeke become a woman?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why are you surprised? >:V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I want to stuff that down my throat, but first I'd cover it with that sour sugar stuff and afterwards get a heart attack from the awesomeness.


----------



## Ames (Mar 16, 2011)

Become a tomboy/transvestite.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2011)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I want to stuff that down my throat, but first I'd cover it with that sour sugar stuff and afterwards get a heart attack from the awesomeness.


 
I am stilll looking for an excuse to buy it. If I do buy it and bring it to the zoo at AC, it'll disappear. :V



CrazyLee said:


> That is the most awesome thing EVER.
> 
> Also, when did Zeke become a woman?


 
I am very surprised...
>:{


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 17, 2011)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I want to stuff that down my throat, but first I'd cover it with that sour sugar stuff and afterwards get a heart attack from the awesomeness.



Oh god, yes. With all that all over it, it'd be sooo amazing.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 17, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I think sitting on your own balls would hurt.


 I've closed the bathroom door and the toilet seat on my shwilly before, I think that's been more of a shocker than sitting on my balls.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am very surprised...
> >:{


Let's see, you have a manly murrsona, you have a manly name "zeke", and you're full of RAEG, which is usually a manly trait, although Deo shows that it can manifest in the fairer sex as well (but then again Deo's pretty manly :V).


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd definitely get horny by looking at my own boobs.

The answer is about as intelligent as the question.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> and you're full of RAEG, which is usually a manly trai


 
HAHAHAHAHA

No seriously, that's bullshit even if you're talking purely with stereotypes. Women are the ones knows for bitching with words. Men are about physical violence. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'd definitely get horny by looking at my own boobs.
> 
> The answer is about as intelligent as the question.



OR you could look at your female friend's boobs without them slapping you into next Sunday.
And it's an amazing question, shuddup.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'd definitely get horny by looking at my own boobs.


 I thought you were a woman this entire time, fyi.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> OR you could look at your female friend's boobs without them slapping you into next Sunday.
> And it's an amazing question, shuddup.


 
So you really do that when you flock to the bathrooms in groups? :V

This is astounding, really, men don't let other men grab their junk.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 17, 2011)

Thatch said:


> This is astounding, really, men don't let other men grab their junk.


 
Obviously you are around the wrong group of men. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Thatch said:


> This is astounding, really, men don't let other men grab their junk.


 Happens all the time. That's why skittle's afraid to use public bathrooms :V


----------



## Amirrah (Mar 17, 2011)

If I were suddenly a guy, I'd have a list.

1) Masturbate. Is it as good as they claim?
2) Lift something heavy. Just to prove I can.
3) Pee standing up. Is it really that hard to hit the water?
4) Masturbate again. Of course it's that good.
5) Have sex with a girl. ...

Then I'd be done with it and want to be a girl again. >.<


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Obviously you are around the wrong group of men. :V


 
No, obviously I'm around the very RIGHT group of men, because...



Jashwa said:


> Happens all the time. That's why skittle's afraid to use public bathrooms :V


 
:V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2011)

I would go have sex with my girlfriend, because that shit would still work. And I'd be hot, GODDAMMIT!


----------



## cavewolf (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I would probably play with my new found dick all day for a while until it gets boring. I have penis envy and wonder what it feels like to climax as a man. Plus I'd like to fart when and where I please.


 
HAHAHAHA!  Oh man... that IS what I spend a lot of time doing!


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmm I'm perfectly fine being a woman but I to would do a few things outta curiosity :3

Also, my bf would become a chick too right? heheh  Let's see how he likes it <


----------

